# Lake Erie Regulations?



## novotny56

I am going to be up in the Cleveland area visiting family for a few days at the end of November. They live close to the lake and I have seen many spots out on the lake before holding tons of waterfowl within viewing range from the shore. Are there any special rules for how far you must be from the shoreline to hunt from a boat?


----------



## BobcatJB

Good question, and good luck getting much clear info. You can hunt the outer breakwall in front of Cleveland and be legal. Can't say I know of anywhere you can hunt directly from shore in close proximity to Cleveland.


----------



## freyedknot

bobcats right.you can hunt the outer breakwall of cleveland . the one that is" offshore " and acessable by boat only. i have seen others set up layout 100/200 yards offshore also.


----------



## novotny56

okay thanks. I just have an area not far from a boat ramp where every year I see waterfowl in large groups a few hundred feet offshore. did not know if there was a certain distance you had to be from the shoreline, figure some folks wont take kindly to hearing gunshots not far from the shore out on the lake


----------



## ultra elite 55

I believe its 500 feet. Wait for a south wind and burn them up. Its usually mergs and Buffies and ringnecks.


----------

